# 2009 Assistance to firefighters GRANT thread!



## newEMT (Mar 20, 2009)

For all of your questions about AFGP 09. 

For starters, where do I find out how much of our service area's land use is for ag, residential, or commercial?


----------



## reaper (Mar 20, 2009)

County tax office!


----------



## newEMT (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. Love the avatar.


----------



## newEMT (Mar 29, 2009)

If all goes well, the guidance document should be out tomorrow. Let's hope.


----------

